# Help! T-Jet White Underbasing



## CoveredInk (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Everyone, I am new to the board and new to my T-Jet, had it for about a month. FInally got the Bulk system upgrade, and the Fast Artist Upgrade. Figured out all the little "quirks", and am able to print nice prints to white shirts...HOWEVER...when I print to a RED or BLACk (or any shirt requiring an underbase) I cannot get a good underbase or Color...
Here are my questions:

1. I am putting my image into FastArtist, centering and clicking the WIZARD hat, SOMETIMES it gives me the Underbase wizard choices..and sometimes it doesn't...why is this?

2. When I do get into the Wizard, I can choose the Underbase/Highlight Wizard, and choose 100% Strength, and Auto Highlight.

3. Then I send to FASTRIP, once there I click the button with the three "..." on it, and goto the Underbase settup tab...once there i am faced with choosing the amount of passes that the underbase makes I've tried 1 and i've tried as many as 4...also I am given the choice of things like "Cartoon 1440" and a bunch of others (what is the general guidlines for choosing this setting?).

Then I send. And yes, I heat my shirt first ( 4 secs), Pre-treat, heat again with quilon paper(10 secs @350degrees)...then print, remove, then heat press for a couple of seconds with silicon paper cover.

I am getting almost NO underbase, and when it prints the color on top, the color is nearly eaten up...YELLOW becomes a brownish mess, and even the underbase alone looks nearly silver...Also I know you can set the number of underbase passes...can I also set the number of COLOR passes without laying down the underbase again?
Can anyone help shed some light on this..I am plannign to fly out to Tempe for the day long training in a couple of weeks...but would really like to figure this out beforehand..

Thanks in advance,

Devin


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

Ok to start off going to Tempe for the training will help you more than you know. Are you signed up with the forum at the USSIT site because they have tech that answer questions all day.
With the new bulk system you should be getting a good solid underbase with just one pass so the first thing I would look at is how you are applying your pretreatment, I mist the shirt with water, press 10 seconds then pretreat the shirt with enough to see a layer on the shirt I then mist the shirt with more water and even out the pretreatment with a sponge now comes the heatpress again then off to printing. It sounds to me like you are not using enough pretreatment.


----------



## CoveredInk (Nov 21, 2006)

What is the USSIT site URL?

Devin


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think the site Chris is referring to is http://www.screenprinters.net/ ?


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

Yes that is it Rodney. If you go to this forum http://support.screenprinters.net/forum/
you will find an answer to that question....BUT you have to send an email to [email protected] or call 480-929-2937 and get a password as this is a owners support forum. that phone number can also be used for questions like the one you have. Hope that helps


----------

